# Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod



## Roundy (12. Januar 2015)

*Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Hey ho Leute, 
Meine Lehrerin ist der Meinung,  dass der Tod durch Erfrieren im Buch "Agnes" außerordentlich geschönt sei, und dies in allen anderen Büchern nicht so vorkommt.
Als Gegenbeweis darf ich jetzt 6 Bücher raussuchen in denen der Erfrierungstod als nicht schmerzhaft beschrieben wird.
Habt ihr Ideen?
Am besten Buchtitel Autor und Zitat.
Vielen Dank schonmal 
Gruß


----------



## Skygate (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Wikipedia zählt wohl nicht, oder 

Sorry, könnte Dir so aus der Hüfte kein Buch nenen, obwohl ich sehr viel lese (und irgendwann der eine oder andere Protagonist garantiert schon erfrohren ist)...

Glaubt man aber Berichten, ists tatsächlich ein schöner Tod, das anfängliche Schmerzempfinden durch die Kälte verschwindet, der Kreislauf fährt mehr und mehr herunter, usw....


----------



## Govego (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*



Skygate schrieb:


> Glaubt man aber Berichten, ists tatsächlich ein schöner Tod, das anfängliche Schmerzempfinden durch die Kälte verschwindet, der Kreislauf fährt mehr und mehr herunter, usw....



da ist schon das problem, man muss erst einmal die schmerzen durchmachen, bis man zu dem punkt kommt in dem das schmerzempfinden schwindet. anfangs werden nämlich deine zehen schwarz, weil sie absterben. schön ist dieser tod auf keinen fall, da werde ich doch lieber erschossen. also eine todesart, bei der es keine schmerzen gibt. das schlimmste ist aber wahrscheinlich ersticken und verbennen.
ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass es personen gibt, die den tod durch erfrieren als angenehm beschreiben!
naja, wohl doch (unter thematik):
Agnes (Roman) â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Kühlraum auf, Lehrerin rein, Kühlraum zu ;D .



> Glaubt man aber Berichten, ists tatsächlich ein schöner Tod, das anfängliche Schmerzempfinden durch die Kälte verschwindet, der Kreislauf fährt mehr und mehr herunter, usw....



Wer soll denn die noch hinterher verfasst haben... ?


----------



## Stueppi (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Kannst du den Spieß nicht umdrehen und deine Lehrerin 6 Bücher (wieso eigentlich fiktive Storys?) raussuchen lassen in denen das Erfireren als grauenvoll schmerzhafter tot dargestellt wird + beweise das es wirklich so ist? Sorry, deine Lehrerin trollt sich damit nur.
Duck Ihr ne Wikipediaseite aus oder such was Medizinisches raus in dem der Tod durch erfrieren nachvollzogen wird.


----------



## Roundy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Okay hat wer nen artikel dazu?
Gruß


----------



## brotboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Moin,
son bissel Arbeit mußt Du Dir schon selbst machen...
Ich empfehle in diesem Zusammenhang einfach mal die einschlägige Literatur im Bereich Nord- und Südpolexpeditionen sowie Berichte von Bergsteigern aus der Zeit zwischen 1800 bis 1960.
Nicht vergessen sollte man, das die Menschen, die diese Berichte verfassten, oft selbst kurz davor waren, sich einfach hinzulegen und "einzuschlafen". Sie hatten also durchaus Erfahrungen im Schatten Ihres eigenen Todes gemacht.
Auch sollte man beachten, das den Erfrierungstod noch anderes begleitete wie extreme Unterernährung, Vitamin- und Mineralstoffmangel, Skorbut und Durchfallerkrankungen,
totale Übermüdung und Überanstrengung sowie Schneeblindheit und Höhenkrankheit, die weit mehr Auswirkungen haben, als der Name vermuten läßt.
Und ja: für diese Leute war der Erfrierungstod sicherlich angenehm, weil die Schmerzen einfach vorbei waren ohne das noch neue erzeugt wurden.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*



Roundy schrieb:


> Hey ho Leute,
> Meine Lehrerin ist der Meinung,  dass der Tod durch Erfrieren im Buch "Agnes" außerordentlich geschönt sei,


Es gibt nur in diesem Buch niemanden der stirbt. Etwas über das geschrieben wird, kann auch nicht geschönt sein.


----------



## Roundy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Danke 
Werd mir mal nen paar Sachen durchlesen.

Naja der Tod an sich wird nicht beschrieben das Ende lässt diese Theorie jedoch zu.
Ebenfalls wird irgendwo im Buch auch gesagt, es hieße Erfrieren sei ein Schöner Tod. 
Gruß


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Buch kenn ich jetzt nicht. Ich kann dir aber von Goethes Erben das Lied "Spuren im Schnee" empfehlen. Es handelt davon, dass der Protagonist in eine Winternacht hinauswandert um den Erfrierungstod als Selbstmord zu sterben.  Er empfindet dieses Sterben wohl als schön, da er zum Schluß einschläft und das Träumen beginnt.  Zuvor lässt die Kälte seine düsteren Gedanken gefrieren, was der Erzähler wohl als positiv und erleichternd empfindet. 

Livevideo beschissene Qualität




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCG7JItgwCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Remake vom damaligen Sänger mit besserer Qualität




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAyCEQ2pbhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Text
Goethes Erben Homepage


----------



## Roundy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Danke dir 
Gruß


----------



## Skygate (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wer soll denn die noch hinterher verfasst haben... ?



Naja, bezog mich auf diverse Nahtod-Erfahrungen von Bergsteigern, etc., die man so immer mal mitbekommen hat...

Der schönste Tod wäre natürlich, als Ur-Opa besoffen mit ner 25 Jäghrigen in die Kiste zu springen, um dann morgens beim aufstehen zu bemerken, dass man tot ist


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Erfrieren ist ein schöner Tod*

Im Buch Meteor von Dan Brown wird ziemlich gut beschrieben wie zwei Personen immer näher an den Erfrierungstod kommen. Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube sie sterben ihn auch.

Der Autor beschreibt ziemlich lang und Breit was mit dem Körper passiert während des Erfrierens. Und besonders toll las sich das nicht...

In dem Buch ersäuft auch jemand. Das beschreibt der Autor auch ziemlich gut. Nahezu schaurig schön.


----------

